
A call to action for tech - gkop
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/25/a-call-to-action-for-tech/
======
Top19
If anyone reads the journals of the far-left, like The Baffler, Dissent, or
Jacobin, I can tell you they view Trump more positively than Silicon Valley.

The Baffler in particular ran a scratching article about “protests” from
Silicon Valley. Keep in mind this is an extremely liberal magazine that is the
heir to the 1960’s New York intellectual scene.

The Baffler found this group called, I kid you not, “Boutique Activist
Consultancy”, who spew such meaningless nonsense like “the next trigger for
mass revolution will be a contagious mood that spreads throughout the world
and human community”. This group, out of Berkeley, charges a mid-5 figure fee
for such wisdom. They’ve since locked down most of their website, but you can
find it, along with their self-published CreateSpace Amazon E-Book, here:
[http://activist.boutique](http://activist.boutique)

Basically it’s hard to believe any of the liberal beliefs coming out of the SF
area anymore, more likely they exist simply as a means to protect wealth and
corporations. Google has for years ratcheted up their donations to
Republicans, while many VC’s are suspected to be Republicans in their own
right.

